# Feirstein Graduate School of Cinema at Brooklyn College



## Operator

Thought I'd start a post about* Feirstein Graduate School of Cinema at Brooklyn College*. On the tracking sheet it's just myself and one other person who applied. I got my interview invite today via email.
_*
"I hope that this email finds you well.  I am pleased to inform you that we have reviewed your application to our MFA Cinema Arts – Producing program and would like to schedule a 30–minute interview with you.  This interview can be conducted in–person, here at 25 Washington Avenue in Brooklyn, or via Skype.  
*_

_* 
For the interview, we ask that you select an image that you find interesting, or compelling and bring a copy of it with you (or email it to me in advance, if the interview will be conducted via Skype).  It can be an image that you created, or something from an online source, a newspaper, a magazine, or anything else.  Be prepared to discuss what you find interesting about the image." *_

There's not too much on this program, except it's the first public film school in New York which means it's significantly cheaper. They accept applications on a rolling basis until each slot is filled, so you can still apply right now. It's on Steiner Studios which is a pretty well known film lot and a few of the professors also teach at Tisch and Columbia. 
Steiner Studios

Here's some articles I found on the school. They're so new they haven't even graduated their first class yet. 

Academics | Barry R. Feirstein Graduate School of Cinema

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/...hool-focuses-on-industrys-diversity.html?_r=0

What Does a 21st Century Film School Look Like?


----------



## Chris W

I think @moni4liberty applied to this school as well.


----------



## moni4liberty

Yes! I applied last year and decided to wait another year before going to grad school. I applied again this year, and have been accepted. I applied for screenwriting, but they interview request was the same. They asked why the image was significant to me, and if it was the very first frame for an entire movie, what would happen in the rest of the movie. They also asked about the screenplays I've been reading, movies I admire, etc. 

Since the school hasn't graduated a class yet, I'm hesitant to go. That being said, it is WAY cheaper than just about all the other schools, and they also offer scholarships. I haven't heard yet what my financial aid package will look like this year, but last year they gave me $1,000/semester plus federal aid.


----------



## Operator

moni4liberty said:


> Yes! I applied last year and decided to wait another year before going to grad school. I applied again this year, and have been accepted. I applied for screenwriting, but they interview request was the same. They asked why the image was significant to me, and if it was the very first frame for an entire movie, what would happen in the rest of the movie. They also asked about the screenplays I've been reading, movies I admire, etc.
> 
> Since the school hasn't graduated a class yet, I'm hesitant to go. That being said, it is WAY cheaper than just about all the other schools, and they also offer scholarships. I haven't heard yet what my financial aid package will look like this year, but last year they gave me $1,000/semester plus federal aid.



Was that $1k a grant? I'm hesitant to go as well, I honestly don't even think I'm going to do the interview. I see you applied and were accepted to USC. I'd go there. Feirstein has zero alumni network right now which makes me wonder how difficult it will be to even secure an internship. Just bite the bullet and do the huge federal aid loan and Grad Plus loans if you can. Income based repayment plans are a great thing to have. Pay 10% of your monthly salary for 20 years, then the rest of the loan is forgiven. If you're not working, then you don't pay anything. That's what I'm doing for my undergrad loans.


----------



## Operator

Just did my interview. I asked them, if accepted, why I should pick them and not other school if I get accepted to them. They said because they have top of the line equipment and it's in New York City. I also asked them if they help with internships, they seemed to try and give me the run around, but eventually answered no, but I can go apply for them on my own. They also seemed confident that most of their students will be immediately working within the industry after graduation. I don't know how they can know that since they haven't even graduated their first class yet.


----------



## Christopher Gooley

Operator said:


> Just did my interview. I asked them, if accepted, why I should pick them and not other school if I get accepted to them. They said because they have top of the line equipment and it's in New York City. I also asked them if they help with internships, they seemed to try and give me the run around, but eventually answered no, but I can go apply for them on my own. They also seemed confident that most of their students will be immediately working within the industry after graduation. I don't know how they can know that since they haven't even graduated their first class yet.



Since I live in NYC the price of that school is super cheap!


----------



## moni4liberty

Operator said:


> Just did my interview. I asked them, if accepted, why I should pick them and not other school if I get accepted to them. They said because they have top of the line equipment and it's in New York City. I also asked them if they help with internships, they seemed to try and give me the run around, but eventually answered no, but I can go apply for them on my own. They also seemed confident that most of their students will be immediately working within the industry after graduation. I don't know how they can know that since they haven't even graduated their first class yet.



That's great, I should have asked it. I see an appeal to the school, but like you said, the risk seems really high with it. I asked what their students have accomplished so far (awards, internships, etc.) and they didn't really have anything to say.

The facilities DO seem like a big plus, but as I'm doing writing, having expensive equipment won't be as beneficial to me.


----------



## moni4liberty

Christopher Gooley said:


> Since I live in NYC the price of that school is super cheap!



Yeah, for in-state tuition it's by far the cheapest! That's a big advantage.


----------



## Operator

moni4liberty said:


> Yeah, for in-state tuition it's by far the cheapest! That's a big advantage.


Even though I live in Nevada, I still get instate tuition at any public university/college in New York. Perks of being a veteran. Too bad Columbia isn't a public school. I think I'd just suck it up and eat the cost/debt and go to Columbia if accepted to both. Although rent is so expensive there. I can get a 2 bedroom apartment in the non murdery part of Vegas for about $1k a month versus, NYC, I can probably afford a walk in closet for that price.


----------



## Christopher Gooley

Operator said:


> Even though I live in Nevada, I still get instate tuition at any public university/college in New York. Perks of being a veteran. Too bad Columbia isn't a public school. I think I'd just suck it up and eat the cost/debt and go to Columbia if accepted to both. Although rent is so expensive there. I can get a 2 bedroom apartment in the non murdery part of Vegas for about $1k a month versus, NYC, I can probably afford a walk in closet for that price.




My girlfriend and I live in Long Island City and for a one bedroom we pay $1500 plus a parking garage. Which is considered CHEAP.


----------



## Operator

How's the commute? I don't know anything about the NYC area. Would living in Bronx or Queens be okay for a commute? Or what about just those being a decent place to live?


----------



## Christopher Gooley

Operator said:


> How's the commute? I don't know anything about the NYC area. Would living in Bronx or Queens be okay for a commute? Or what about just those being a decent place to live?



The campus is South West Brooklyn. Queens would be fine but it would be a commute. Brooklyn might be your best option unless you can afford downtown Manhattan. Bronx... no just no. The GOOD PARTS (which maybe are 5% of the bronx) are so, far away. Bronx is super cheap but not safe at all unless you physically live in the good areas. Your commute would be over an hour or more.


----------



## Operator

Christopher Gooley said:


> The campus is South West Brooklyn. Queens would be fine but it would be a commute. Brooklyn might be your best option unless you can afford downtown Manhattan. Bronx... no just no. The GOOD PARTS (which maybe are 5% of the bronx) are so, far away. Bronx is super cheap but not safe at all unless you physically live in the good areas. Your commute would be over an hour or more.


Brooklyn College campus is in the south west, but all the Feirstein classes are all held on the Steiner lot near the Navy Yard.


----------



## arjunajayawardena

Any of you end up going to the program, and if so, thoughts, feelings?


----------



## Tsh

I had a really uncomfortable, almost offensive, interview for the directing program. It really turned me off of the program.


----------



## Chris W

Tsheff said:


> I had a really uncomfortable, almost offensive, interview for the directing program. It really turned me off of the program.


If you can... please write a review for the school here:

Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein  - MFA in Directing


----------



## zleaz

Tsheff said:


> I had a really uncomfortable, almost offensive, interview for the directing program. It really turned me off of the program.


Can you elaborate on that? I've been trying to decide if I should interview there.


----------



## evaholly

Hello!

I recently applied to Feirstein in the post-production specialization. Still waiting on a decision and/or interview request. Has anyone here applied there but _not_ in the the directing track?


----------



## vcordero

evaholly said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently applied to Feirstein in the post-production specialization. Still waiting on a decision and/or interview request. Has anyone here applied there but _not_ in the the directing track?


Hi, How long did it take for you to receive an response from Feirstein on your application status? I applied for the Film Studies track.


----------

